# Alrighty.



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

So, as I'm sure some of you have noticed, I haven't been around much lately. Or, really, at all.

I figured I'd clue you guys in to why that is; Uber's just as big of assholes to their CSRs as they are to their drivers.

The end!

Stay safe, guys, and, uh, I guess Uber on.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you, Farlance...
Now I know you are real (sincere)...
Wish you the Best !!!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

So now what @Farlance? sounds like job hunting? Go work for Lyft.... keep in touch, *Wish you the best, Thanks again*


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Farlance said:


> So, as I'm sure some of you have noticed, I haven't been around much lately. Or, really, at all.
> 
> I figured I'd clue you guys in to why that is; Uber's just as big of assholes to their CSRs as they are to their drivers.
> 
> ...


like I said, we are all in this together. Doesn't matter if you're a contractor or employee we are all dispensable. In a sense, even Travis isn't safe, the key to security is to be the investor that has the most vested.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

@Farlance would you ever become a driver for a TNC ride share company?


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> @Farlance would you ever become a driver for a TNC ride share company?


Nah. I don't like driving that much.

But yeah, job hunting. They dropped my ass without even bothering to give a reason; Hell, my manager at the time completely cut off contact and flatly refused in every way to respond to my questions.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Nah. I don't like driving that much.
> 
> But yeah, job hunting. They dropped my ass without even bothering to give a reason; Hell, my manager at the time completely cut off contact and flatly refused in every way to respond to my questions.


Sorry to hear that, good luck and thanks for all the help in the past.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Nah. I don't like driving that much.
> 
> But yeah, job hunting. They dropped my ass without even bothering to give a reason; Hell, my manager at the time completely cut off contact and flatly refused in every way to respond to my questions.


Maybe he noticed you being here on this forum


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Maybe he noticed you being here on this forum


If that's the reason Farlance's GM, is an even bigger ****** than I'd thought! Farlance wasn't consorting with the enemy! He was helping drivers on this forum en masse! He was a dedicated, diligent and productive CSR!

At the least I would urge Farlance to write a frank GlassDoor review.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Nah. I don't like driving that much.
> 
> But yeah, job hunting. They dropped my ass without even bothering to give a reason; Hell, my manager at the time completely cut off contact and flatly refused in every way to respond to my questions.


Sorry to hear. Thanks for your input and help in the past. It will be missed surely.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Nah. I don't like driving that much.
> 
> But yeah, job hunting. They dropped my ass without even bothering to give a reason; Hell, my manager at the time completely cut off contact and flatly refused in every way to respond to my questions.


They figured out you were posting here! I mean how many ginger queen csr's does Texas have anyway?

Good luck, we all appreciated your input very much.


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Nah. I don't like driving that much.
> 
> But yeah, job hunting. They dropped my ass without even bothering to give a reason; Hell, my manager at the time completely cut off contact and flatly refused in every way to respond to my questions.


Send your cv to Mr Nathaniel Rothschild he will need good people in the USA in due course with his app. You are the kind of person who he will need in a short time. Best of luck, thank you for your kindness.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

It looks like the machine grinds and spits anyone who gets into it eventually.

And you, idiots, write long letters to the uber email that need to be opened and closed in 30 seconds by some guy in pajamas, reading it with one eye and watching Big Bang theory with the other simultaneously.

But there is a manager, who does the same thing, in 30 seconds time limit, may be even next door from you.

I would rather opted in for some cheap Indian calling center model,than this email trashing contest.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear farlance. I hope you land on your feet quickly and thank you for your info and assistance


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

please don't leave this forum, you could stick around and chit chat!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Nah. I don't like driving that much.
> 
> But yeah, job hunting. They dropped my ass without even bothering to give a reason; Hell, my manager at the time completely cut off contact and flatly refused in every way to respond to my questions.


Wow, Farlance  A few members of our team kinda disappeared this week too.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

So Farlance, now that you were dumped by Uber.... What deep dark secrets can you share here? There must be some things you wanted to say but working for Uber stopped you.....


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Its great to have the CSRs joining us. Not everything that is spoken about on this forum is negative. We do try to help each other. Sometimes the truth just sounds bad. Thanks again CSRs


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Wow, Farlance  A few members of our team kinda disappeared this week too.


@thehappytypist please invite them on over to join this forum, if you have any contact with them.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't have contact with them outside of our chat rooms, we usually just stick to that.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Not surprised really.... still sad to hear.
Drivers were always "second class citizens" but now it looks the CSR took that spot
bumping us down a notch.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Today is a GREAT DAY to QUIT Uber...Tomorrow Works Too!

Just Say NO


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

wow.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Hmmm I thought I might start with an application to Travis! I thought I had copied the picture correctly! But I guess not!


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm thinking of applying directly to be Travis' personal security man. For his sake, he MUST KNOW that an armed expert/s should be around him like he's in the tribal region of Pakistan. 
I've had fantasies of him coming into my uber...
They many times end like inglorious basterds.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

So I figured I'd give an update and an explanation.

So. I was hired on by a company named ZeroChaos, basically a temp agency, to work for Uber. They barely interacted with us at all past the hiring paperwork process. I found out oon after that I loved the job, and poured myself into it.

I was doing basically twice the work of every other CSR there, mostly because I was working 80 hour weeks and happily only getting paid for 40, because I wanted to prove that I was a benefit to the company and that hiring me on as a real employee would be greatly beneficial for them. I was pretty sure I was on the right track, because my manager at the time was very impressed by my stats and results.

So, about halfway into one regular day of work, I get a call. I answer the phone, it's ZeroChaos, telling me that Uber had decided to 'remove me from the project'. No explanation besides 'Poor quality'. So, I asked her to elaborate upon their explanation; Even if it's for a temp agency, the client company does have to provide a reason they might be dropping an employee from a project. She couldn't explain further. So, I got angry. Sent emails to my manager, his manager, and even Travis himself. No replies whatsoever.

Finally, I called the person who hired/fired me and told her I needed a real explanation right then, or I was going to go to the press about everything I had learned about Uber and their circus they call a CSR team. She told me she'd look into it.

I gave her a week, and she called me about five days after our initial conversation, letting me know that Uber had refused to provide her with further explanation and only sent her the 'Poor quality' excuse again. Keep in mind, I had never once in thousands of emails had anyone say anything negative about my quality to me. So, of course I called her on her bullshit. She forwarded me to her manager, who I spoke to.

Turns out, they let me go because I accidentally closed a ticket I had meant to escalate (which is very easy to do accidentally, mind) and hadn't bothered asking about it at all. Not a word, just cut me loose.

I'm still righteously pissed about the whole thing, and still incredibly disappointed by ZeroChaos and they way they've been constantly lying to me and yanking my chain.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Turns out, they let me go because I accidentally closed a ticket I had meant to escalate (which is very easy to do accidentally, mind) and hadn't bothered asking about it at all. Not a word, just cut me loose.


Well... that's the excuse..... not necessarily the reason.
Aren't you really the victim of offshore outsourcing?


----------



## FivePointFire (Dec 16, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Well... that's the excuse..... not necessarily the reason.
> Aren't you really the victim of offshore outsourcing?


I'm not sure if it is area-wide but Uber is starting to train CSRs based in Manila to handle a large number of the tickets. Get ready, folks, you may be dealing with offshore CSRs very soon.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

FivePointFire said:


> I'm not sure if it is area-wide but Uber is starting to train CSRs based in Manila to handle a large number of the tickets. Get ready, folks, you may be dealing with offshore CSRs very soon.


In NYC they're already working on rider support.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber: "we would outsource driving but we found enough drivers right here in the USA that will work for welfare cheese"


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Very sad.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

FivePointFire said:


> I'm not sure if it is area-wide but Uber is starting to train CSRs based in Manila to handle a large number of the tickets. Get ready, folks, you may be dealing with offshore CSRs very soon.


How will we know the difference? Boiler plate responses will be the same regardless of which country's CSRs choose not to actually read our email questions.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Farlance said:


> ...Uber on.


Naw. With 20,000 hungry drivers on the streets of my small City and no insurance from Uber to cover my medical expenses in case of an accident driving for it I'll gladly pass this opportunity. Thanks though.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I had missed this thread. Reading it is scary.

Seeing the shitty similarities of how UBER deals with its CSR's through a 3rd party "Zero Chaos". A layer is always between the worker and management.

Gone are the old "my door is always open" managers that understood that listening to a worker and treating them like humans provides dividends in both productivity and loyalty down the track. But UBER is convinced that EVERYONE (apart from investors and senior management) are expendable.

Build systems and business processes that ensures the minimum of human interaction and review both up and down the line. Each "human" involvement is billable time, taking from the bottom line.

@Farlance was exceptional at his job. But Working above the required standards causes headaches for a systemised business. Uber has NO intention of allowing any process to be shaped by workers bringing their concerns into the mix.

The scary bit is that Each accommodation of of workers concerns costs a company money. Many CEO's, GM's and company Boards are watching the "growth" of UBER and trying to think of ways to mirror UBER's "systems". Easily justified because of the shareholders and investors they have to answer to.

I'm feeling real sick about the possible influence UBER may have on business processes everywhere.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Farlance said:


> Nah. I don't like driving that much.
> 
> But yeah, job hunting. They dropped my ass without even bothering to give a reason; Hell, my manager at the time completely cut off contact and flatly refused in every way to respond to my questions.


By any chance they found out they knew who you were and came to this site? You ever post from your office computer?


----------



## pacmo_lala (Jan 31, 2015)

Farlance said:


> So I figured I'd give an update and an explanation.
> 
> So. I was hired on by a company named ZeroChaos, basically a temp agency, to work for Uber. They barely interacted with us at all past the hiring paperwork process. I found out oon after that I loved the job, and poured myself into it.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry about this. 

I have been smacked on the wrist a few times for 2 tickets that wasn't escalated approriately, critical tickets. My manager told me recently that this is my last time and I cannot mess up anymore. After that, I've been slowing my roll a lot.

I feel your pain Farlance and I hope you are employed but a much more well deserved company that pays 10 times the wage you earned here.

Look into Ramit Sethi, I think you might like him.


----------



## pacmo_lala (Jan 31, 2015)

FivePointFire said:


> I'm not sure if it is area-wide but Uber is starting to train CSRs based in Manila to handle a large number of the tickets. Get ready, folks, you may be dealing with offshore CSRs very soon.


And they suck. Manila CSR's haven't been helping much at all. We've been backed up lately in the thousands. There's nothing touching the US CSR's unless of course they're from the UK, then maybe.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Someone on here made the false claim, ( do they make any other kind? ) that Uner found out who Farlance was and fired him for that.

So far...far lance has not indicated this on this forum.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I am Farlance.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

SCdave said:


> I am Farlance.


Hahn....didn't know that. So...what was it?

BTW.... I'm Sparticus !


----------



## pacmo_lala (Jan 31, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> Someone on here made the false claim, ( do they make any other kind? ) that Uner found out who Farlance was and fired him for that.
> 
> So far...far lance has not indicated this on this forum.


Bingo.


----------



## rideshareprincess (Jan 14, 2015)

Really sorry to hear they did that to you Farlance! But now that you're out... can you tell us what you know? I've been curious about some things I feel like current CSR's would not tell us that we should know. Like... is there a rating at which someone can be automatically off-boarded without being able to get reactivated? Does Uber exclude rides in the rating? It would suck to be a new driver and get low ratings when you don't really know what you're doing and get off-boarded right away. Just curious if you know the answers to that kinda stuff.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

rideshareprincess said:


> Really sorry to hear they did that to you Farlance! But now that you're out... can you tell us what you know? I've been curious about some things I feel like current CSR's would not tell us that we should know. Like... is there a rating at which someone can be automatically off-boarded without being able to get reactivated? Does Uber exclude rides in the rating? It would suck to be a new driver and get low ratings when you don't really know what you're doing and get off-boarded right away. Just curious if you know the answers to that kinda stuff.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/ex-u...nyc-ask-me-anything.14285/page-22#post-196114


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

arto71 said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/ex-ub...nyc-ask-me-anything.14285/page-22#post-196114


31 pages of a Travis wannabe telling you Uber doesn't give a shit about drivers. Nothing to see here, move along.


----------

